# Meet Pride the Percheron/Arab [pics]



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Cuuuute!

Very short legs, and... FAAATTTY! lol :]

But gosh is he adorable or what... I just love love love chunky horses, and boy is he chunky. He will come up something spectacular once you get him going and get him all fit and shiny and clean! Good luck with him.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is BEAUTIFUL!  Great pictures. & I love his name! So cute.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Gorgeous! He looks like a HUGE shetland


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

he reminds me a lot of Faith, the horse I work with. So cute!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is the link to the thread in the Horse Videos Forum if you want to see videos of this boy. 

Meet Pride the Percheron/Arab [vid]

Enjoy,

Jubilee


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

jubilee, as you already know i am sooo smitten by pride! i llove him!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm glad you like him. Hopefully you guys will hear a lot more about him in the future. His owners have pretty much given me unlimited access to work with him now. I porbably won't get out there again until after new years but then for the rest of January I plan to work hard with him.

I want him! He is SOOOO green but he's got such a good attitude and and eagerness to learn. It's like he's ASKING for someone to train him. 

Jubilee


----------



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

He is sooo beautiful! He looks like a great horse to work with =]]


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Wow... He's beautiful. The more I see of the perch breed and perch crosses, the more I think I want one!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! He is really cool looking! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

He's beautiful! I love his eyes, he's looks so sweet.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

He does have a very sweet, expressive eyes. It's that Arab in him, his face takes a lot after his mother's.

I am doing a project for my Equine Care class using Pride where I need to groom him up as though I am preparing him to sell. Here is the link to the thread I started on the subject if you want to see it:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/grooming-grey-auction-20409/

Jubilee


----------

